# Final Fantasy VII Names



## McMurphy (Aug 17, 2004)

One of the aspects of Final Fantasy VII that I really enjoyed was the ability to rename so many of the cast.  _What were the names you chose if you decided to rename the characters at all?_  Below were the names I chose, which were pretty funny when looking back at them:

Cloud = *Van*  (Named after the main male character of "Escaflowne")

Aeris = *Miaka* (Named after the main female character of "Fushigi Yuugi")

Tifa = *Megan* (Named after my girlfriend)

Barret = *same* (Could we even rename him?  If so, I missed that chance and kept his name the same.)

Red XIII = *Rex* (Named after my favorite childhood dog)

Cid Highwind = *Murdock* (Named after the "A-Team" character)

Yuffie = *Spit* (I have this tendacy to rename the characters I really don't like with purposely horrible names.  I hated Yuffie.  How can someone like a character who giggles over stealing from the rest of the party?)

Cait Sith = *PinkDonut* (I despised this character for both design and story line, so I thought of the most inappropiate name to call him.)

Vincent = *Alucard* (Named after "Castlevania III."  I know, I know......lame.)


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 18, 2004)

Heh when I played VII for the first time I remember calling Cloud - *McCloud* after watchin Highlander the day before playin this game but ofcourse I renamed him again after restarting the game when I lost my saves lol. I remember calling Barret - *Gotrek* after reading some book. And just like u I also called *Red XIII - REX* in my game hehehe ! Damn and THAT was also the name of my childhood dog LOL! A popular name eh?! and probably more suitable for that chraracter in the game!
Yeah renaming characters is a pretty cool aspect in Finanl Fantasy games.


----------

